

Open source PowerPoint add-in for broadcasting presentations in a browser - mikeyshulman
http://www.slidetracker.org/

======
ebauch
how is this different from the built-in feature PPT offers?

~~~
gkucsko
There is no sign-up (microsoft account or similar) necessary, the broadcast
link is much shorter and easier to share, and it's open source :)

